# WHo bought themselves an early Christmas gift?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, who gave themselves a gun for an early Christmas gift? Am I the only 1?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Not I. I only have enough money to buy stuff for other people. Not that I mind. That's what Christmas is all about after all. At least this year I have enough to buy better stuff for said people unlike last year.:smt023 

I know I'll be getting a nice purdy old S&W, so I will be getting something for Christmas this year.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have bought my FNH FiveseveN, and a case of ammo for the 5 7. a Ruger Mini 30. A Colt First Edition Stainless .380.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, who gave themselves a gun for an early Christmas gift? Am I the only 1?


And what did you get???


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> And what did you get???


The FN PS90. It's in the Long Gun section.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Yeah I guess I did, I got the RAMI for xmas:smt083


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, Lord, I wish. I have about six handguns and four shotguns I really, really would be very good to. But I can't afford any of them.

I guess my K31 was a Xmas gift to myself, though.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I only bought one handgun this month, I hope to get one more before the year is gone, but it might not happen.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> And what did you get???


As stated before - a PS90 and a lot of goodies to attach... Here is the link:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5238



Benzbuilder said:


> and a case of ammo for the 5 7


Damn, a case of that is a prsesent by itself :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I got myself an Kel Tec P-3AT on Monday. Pics are in the Kel Tec section.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*early Christmas*

Kimber Tac-II (full-size 1911, but with alloy frame), and Ruger 22/45 stainless, bull barrel


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

S&W 686+, my dad gave me a bunch of .38, so I had to get a gun for all the ammo :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

My AR15, 30rd mags, 2,000rds of ammo, Samson handguard and Tango Down vertical grip is my present to myself... for the next few years


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I think I am done for quite some time w/ guns myself


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Damn, a case of that is a prsesent by itself :smt082 :smt082


I figure that 2000 rnds will last me awhile. Besides, it was the cheap SS196 for plinking.:smt071 :mrgreen: :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> I figure that 2000 rnds will last me awhile. Besides, it was the cheap SS196 for plinking.:smt071 :mrgreen: :smt023


The SS197 is all they have for sale here. $20 a box. That's what I've shot out of the PS90s I tried a couple of weeks ago.

I plan to try mine tomorrow


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

As I posted in the "long guns" area, my wife and I gave each other ARs for Christmas. I'm a lucky guy! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> As I posted in the "long guns" area, my wife and I gave each other ARs for Christmas. I'm a lucky guy! :smt023


I saw that - congrats


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

My wife got me a glock 26 for christmas.It's my second one.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

A_J said:


> S&W 686+, my dad gave me a bunch of .38, so I had to get a gun for all the ammo :mrgreen:


Wow... I had to check your location because for a minute there I thought I sold you a gun today. LOL! I had a guy come in today and buy the same gun... and ironically he had the same reason!

*insert creepy music here*


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> I have bought my FNH FiveseveN, and a case of ammo for the 5 7. a Ruger Mini 30. A Colt First Edition Stainless .380.


How's that Mini? They've intrigued me. How is the accuracy compared to your average AK or SKS variant? Did you find any good hi-cap mags for it?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Well, I guess I qualify. Didn't think of it as a Christmas present - just a gun I'd been looking for at a price I could afford. I got a SW99c in 9mm.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

A_J said:


> S&W 686+, my dad gave me a bunch of .38, so I had to get a gun for all the ammo :mrgreen:


Ya know, I've got a decent amount of 7.62x39 laying about and nothing to put it through. Maybe, just maybe...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Well I saw this Taurus P92 AR 9mm on sale and said I'll take it. The guys at gander said I was easy and I said I was a gun slut. This thing shoots great.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I bought myself two for Xmas. One was an E. German Makarov and the other one is a Beretta 92 Brigadier EliteII 9mm.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

I got myself a Smith & Wesson M&P 40 after all the gifts for others were wrapped.


----------



## Smokeless (Dec 23, 2006)

My Christmas present came in Nov. A Colt LW Commander 38 Super. Excellant fit and finish. Won"t be able to give a range report until next summer. Bummer. Hve a good one.


----------



## tjq (Nov 21, 2006)

My M&P 40 has a new little brother. I was at the range yesterday and decided to buy a S&W 22A-1 for plinking. It will help me cut down on the ammo expense of always shooting my 40.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

tjq said:


> My M&P 40 has a new little brother. I was at the range yesterday and decided to buy a S&W 22A-1 for plinking. It will help me cut down on the ammo expense of always shooting my 40.


Congrat and have fun. I love shooting the 22.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

I bought a Walther P22, 2 barrel set, with factory laser for the girlfriend. No new guns for me though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VTDefender said:


> I bought a Walther P22, 2 barrel set, with factory laser for the girlfriend. No new guns for me though.


Kewl. Always glad to see more Walthers purchased  :smt023


----------



## 247Pro (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought, a shiney new Taurus 24/7 pro 40. I figured student loans can wait another month, the range can't!


----------



## mw03 (Dec 25, 2006)

sig p226


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

247Pro said:


> I bought, a shiney new Taurus 24/7 pro 40. I figured student loans can wait another month, the range can't!


I'm eating roadkill now after my last purchase.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

I bought Eugene Stoner's "other" black rifle: AR-7.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I did! By way of accessories. For some reason I had a real urge to shop and I got some things for the AK along with EoTech and an IWB holster for my USPc. Once I get back from my trip and get my stuff installed I will post pics of my revamped Ak! Oh...and don't tell my girlfriend. I told her I only spent about $200 :mrgreen:

Edit for bad spelling while under the influence.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Oh...and don't tell my girlfriend. I told her it was only spent about $200 :mrgreen:


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

denfoote said:


> I bought Eugene Stoner's "other" black rifle: AR-7.


I had an AR7 with a collapsable stock but it never liked what I feed it. Jammed every other round. I didn't go all out to try various meals so I'm sure once you find a proper dinner it will be great. They are a blast to shoot.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Shhhhh.... :smt033


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*P99 QA 9mm*

My lovely wife gave me a Visa Gift Card toward a new gun so I went out and bought a Walther P99 QA 9mm. Just bought today and will report what I think but it sure feels real nice in the hand. I blame SW for wanting a P99 but I'm sure I'll be thanking him after the range trip. Looks like I'll have to update my signature. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Silly said:


> My lovely wife gave me a Visa Gift Card toward a new gun so I went out and bought a Walther P99 QA 9mm. Just bought today and will report what I think but it sure feels real nice in the hand. I blame SW for wanting a P99 but I'm sure I'll be thanking him after the range trip. Looks like I'll have to update my signature. :mrgreen:


Hey, I hope U like it. I shot my SW99 today (the clone of the P99) and my compact P99 A/S


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*Shot my New P99 Today*

As a follow up, I shot my P99 QA today and like it very much. Not as accurate as my PX4 but that will take some time with a different trigger. I actually like the QA trigger being that I was used to a DA/SA I was hesitant about buying the QA. I will report more after a couple hundred more rounds. :smt023


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Well yes & no!!!

Yes, I bought early Christmas presents....for my sons. The oldest (24) got a C&75D Compact and 250 rounds of ammo and the youngest (21) got a new PT-1911 and 250 rounds of ammo, a week before Christmas. This way the handgun cleaning kits they got would be worth something

No, I am not a 9mm guy but found a Taurus 9mm 24/7 at the GRB Houston Gunshow on Saturday that I picked up for $359.00. Now I have a round burner that I can shoot with the older son, and already have several 1911's to shoot with the youngest.

tex


----------



## robino41510707 (Dec 8, 2006)

I bought a .45 S&W SW99, picked it up day after Christmas and shot it last Thursday. Shipwreck knows how that turned out for me. Long story short, my luck got me a lemon to many misfires (maybe the recoil spring, maybe something with the magazine spring). It's been shipped back to S&W, so hopefully they rectify the problem.


----------

